# Rabbit or GTI Caliper stickers?



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey, 
Upgrading to a set of R32 fronts and was wondering if anyone makes caliper stickers of the Rabbit or GTI logos? I'm after something similar to the 20AE badges.
Calipers are getting stripped and repainted in blue.
I'm sure I spotted some a few years back, but searches have been unsuccessful.
Pete


----------



## golfdriver17 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Rabbit or GTI Caliper stickers? (YellowDieselGolf)*


You looking for something like these? I cut stickers at a cheap and fair price. .50 cents an inch wide.


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

High temp safe?


----------



## golfdriver17 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (YellowDieselGolf)*

What were you thinkin of sticker on?


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

R32 front brake calipers


----------



## golfdriver17 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (YellowDieselGolf)*

Ill send you one of each for a product test. They stay on my water bottle when i put it in the dish washer. Were do you live?


----------

